# Does any girl wanna study CBT with me? :)



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

We would discuss stuff via voice chat and so on.
CBT requires tons of reflection, so why not to use 2 heads instead of 1? It will be fun and exciting! 

PM me! 

P.S. Currently, I'm undergoing Gillian's CBT program.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

112 views and still no PM

come on, let's give it a try


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I could change my name to a girls name if you want but it might be weird lol.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

potentially helpful hint: this is just a guess but the lack of replies could be because you addressed the girls only which suggests that you are seeking for more than just someone to study CBT with 

or we are silent because we all have SA :b

though, that is a good idea to study CBT with a fellow sufferer. good luck =)


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

You could probably find some female psych students willing to discuss CBT with you.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

What if the other person is really negative or not that into it - wouldn't their attitude sabotage your progress.

I was told to do my CBT course on my own.


----------



## tiffy (Nov 18, 2009)

agree with ruby.. im told to do it on my own.


----------



## Zulaz (Nov 5, 2009)

lol. i could help. i guess. not sure what EXACTLY your learnin, and how you voice chat with others.

I use my own systems to voice communicate. but eh, most women on here wont accept your offer. Mainly becuase they think your a perv or somethin. But who gives a dam. I'll do it. i voice talk to gamers everyday in their 20s. Not like their not flirting with ya 24/7. im used to it.


----------

